# alcohol and creatine



## brennan (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

Does anyone ever take creatine on nights they know they'll be drinkin booze? I've had some pretty bad experiences when I've done this. I'm not sure if it was just coincidence or not. But I feel the dehydration factor w/ creatine and then the dehydration that comes from booze always leaves me w/ a killer hangover the next day. Anyone else? Or is just coincidence?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2007)

brennan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone ever take creatine on nights they know they'll be drinkin booze? I've had some pretty bad experiences when I've done this. I'm not sure if it was just coincidence or not. But I feel the dehydration factor w/ creatine and then the dehydration that comes from booze always leaves me w/ a killer hangover the next day. Anyone else? Or is just coincidence?



I have a difficult time staying hydrated on creatine period. I always grab myself a big Gatorade on nights I know I'm gonna drink and chug it down before I hit the sack, usually helps a bit.


----------



## the7zen (Feb 2, 2007)

brennan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone ever take creatine on nights they know they'll be drinkin booze? I've had some pretty bad experiences when I've done this. I'm not sure if it was just coincidence or not. But I feel the dehydration factor w/ creatine and then the dehydration that comes from booze always leaves me w/ a killer hangover the next day. Anyone else? Or is just coincidence?



I am in the same boat, complete dehydration but no hangover thou (max 3 drinks.)


----------



## Craig17 (Feb 2, 2007)

I was told at a small shop where I bought my creatine not to drink alcohol while taking it. I found this kind of different because I had never seen anyone mention this on any of the boards I have been on. I do try to limit my drinking while taking creatine though. If I know that I'm going to be drinking fairly heavily on a Friday I will not take any on that day, and sometimes on the day before as well. If I'm only going to have a few I don't worry about it.


----------



## brennan (Feb 2, 2007)

cool. I do the same thing. Good to see I'm not a weirdo. ahha


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

I am going to be having some wine this Superbowl Sunday and it just so happens it's my day of the week that I don't work out, so no, I will not be taking my creatine then drinking... on a normal day if it happens that it ends up lioke that, I really don't look to deep into it, I'll just drink more water knowing my body will need it.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

This is common knowledge, or atleast I thought it was?!?!

Creatine dehydrates you and alcohol dehydrates you, so.........need I say more.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2007)

Do it every weekend.  I drink 2 litres before bed, and no worries.  Just stay hydrated during the day and you'll have no problems.  I'm not even hungover today and i had a shitload last night and had creatine during the day.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Feb 5, 2007)

ye. i drink on creatine and it doesnt affect me negatively in anyway. i just make a slightly bigger effort to stay hydrated. that should really be your only concern


----------

